
Twitter Inspires a Dedicated and Thriving Startup Economy - nreece
http://www.briansolis.com/2009/06/twitter-incubates-a-dedicated-and-thriving-startup-economy/
======
obxerve
"Thriving" for the short term, maybe, depending on how you define "thriving".
Sustainably profitable for the long term, is still difficult to forecast.

